# Please Help To Id



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys..

I recently bought some piraya baby from a seller. . They were sold as piraya sp to me but I having doubt s now.. currently size 1 inch

Please kindly help to feedback n comments. . They look like red belly to me...

Many thanks


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

I kept reds baby before. .. they do not seems to have these big dots on their body... I rem reds baby having smaller dots... 
Am I the only one or are these common ??? Big or small dots still reds belly ?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry Lester, but not piraya...those are baby reds/natts!...


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

Da said:


> sorry Lester, but not piraya...those are baby reds/natts!...


Just as I tot... I got scammed.....arggg......... btw I tried search the internet for baby piraya pics but with no result .. anyone have a clear pic of how baby piraya look like?


----------

